# Shearing sheep



## Jamie Boley (Apr 4, 2015)

We've had alpacas and llamas for a number of years, and I've become used to shearing them.  Today was the first time I sheared a sheep.  It was ugly.  I didn't do that well.  We restrained one to try it like we do the alpaca, but not a whole lot better.  Too much stress on the sheep in my mind.

My main question for now, does anybody know if the blades that I use on the alpacas will work properly on sheep?  I'm used to oiling the blades (my sheep are Jacob sheep) and I oiled them as always, but they didn't seem to glide through like I see in videos.

Jamie


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 4, 2015)

Did you get a sheep comb? The cutters should be fine for both as long as they're sharp but sheep wool is much more coarse and greasy than alpaca fleece and require a difference comb. If the tension is right and you have the right combs it should glide through for you.

Jacobs can be a little wild during shearing no matter what so don't beat yourself up over a rough first time.


----------

